# Solved: Problems importing manually backed up AddressBook and SMS folders



## Pluss1 (Dec 8, 2007)

Hi! I recently restored back to 5.1.1b after trying to update my jailbroken iPhone 4 5.0.1 to 6.0.1 (which I didn't have healthy blobs for). Before I did that, I went var>mobile>library through iExplorer and fetched the AddressBook, SMS and Safari folders as backup. Right after I restored to 5.1.1b and jailbroke it, I tried to overwrite the old and stock AddressBook, SMS and Safari files with almost no luck. The Address Book and "Telephone"-button kicks me out when I try to access it, the SMS-history is as empty as it was before I swapped the files, but my Safari-bookmarks got somehow backed up sucessfully. I also tried to delete everything in the SMS-folder and import the files from the backup, but I can't see a single message.

Anyone with any ideas about how I can restore my contacts and SMS-messages? I really need them now.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Pluss1 (Dec 8, 2007)

*/BUMP!*

I've read the Addressbook.sqlitedb and sms.db on iOS 5. Upgrading problems-thread, and deleting everything in the folders and replacing the files should work, but it doesn't.

Anyone?


----------



## Pluss1 (Dec 8, 2007)

Never mind. All I did was to download OpenSSH from Cydia, go to AddressBook and SMS through private>var>mobile>library, right click and change permissions from "root" to "mobile". Everything works fine now. Thanks for the help though.


----------

